# Best book about marriage ever



## YummyGirl (Jul 23, 2014)

Hello Y'all,
When I joined this forum last year, I came across a post that recommended the single best book about marriage I have ever read. Keep in mind: my soon-to-be ex-husband and I had seen a total of six therapists both separately and together and not one of them mentioned this book. (Mind you, we read about a dozen other books!) 
Honestly, if I had read it before I had gotten married, maybe my husband and I could have figured out we were not nearly as compatible as we thought and we had different expectations of marriage. 
The book is _Marital Myths Revisited_ by Dr. Arnold A. Lazarus.
Anyway, I hope you enjoy it. My husband, who lives in another state, read the book and recommended it to his support group ACA. He and I were even able to discuss the book in a civil manner and explain to each other what myths we believed and how they affected our now dead marriage. 

Sincerely,
Red

P.S. If you read my last post, I'm still dating the guy I met in July. The One I waited for my whole life. Let me tell you: he was worth the wait. We're planning our future. I feel so blessed.


----------

